# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.23.00. Huawei CUN / LUA / LYO / TAG / TIT group

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.23.00 is out!*   *MTK Tab:*  We improved *Read unlock codes / Direct unlock / Get bootloader code* features 
for new MTK Huawei smartphones from *CUN / LUA / LYO / TAG / TIT* group. 
Please, use the latest software version only for these devices.  *Android ADB Tab:*  List of new *MTK* models supported: *♦ BLU LIFE X8* (MT6592) *♦ Coolpad E502* (MT6735) *♦ FREETEL FT142A* (MT6582) *♦ Lenovo A916* (MT6592) *♦ Nix Lux* (MT6580) *♦ Mobicel ONYX* (MT6572) *♦ Wiko Sunset 2* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE E10Q* (MT8382) List of new *Qcom* models supported: *♦ Blade Q Lux
♦ Micromax q416
♦ SoshPhone 4G by Orange*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

